# Copper John or Hogg-it



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I shoot MBR class and am going to get a new sight. I have been looking into the Copper John Pro 3 and Spot Hogg Target Hogg-it. I am not concerned about the $ factor, but just want to get the best sight. I would use it for 3D and hunting. I would appreciate any input on these 2 sights or possibly one I am overlooking. Thank you in advance.
Doc


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

trust me you wont be disapointed with a hoggit and its as close to indesructable as you can get


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

Check out the Sword sights! Very durable! Alot of sight for the money with all the great features of a more expensive sight! Do a search here on AT and you will find some good pics!


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

i have four hoggits two with 7 pin pin guards one with a small 5 pin and one with a large guard and a 2x lens and all have been great and have more adjustability than any other on the market


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Hogg-It without any doubt


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

For the Hogg-its:
What size pin guard?
Can a scope lens be placed in either size pin guard?
Is it worth buying the 7 pin model over the 5 pin?


----------



## MoBowman (Nov 5, 2002)

Check out the Viper Sights, you won't be sorry you did.



MoBowman ```-------->


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

MoBowman said:


> Check out the Viper Sights, you won't be sorry you did.


I have been looking at these also, which model in your opinion would be best.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

*Copper John*

I've got to throw a vote out for the CJ's.

Great sights with great adjustability.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have had both. Go with the Hogg-it!!!! :thumbs_up The CJ is a great sight for the money, but the Hogg-it is much better for fine adjustment on the pin and has many more adjustment options. Even with all the adjustment screws, I have almost no problem with them loosening.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

*hogg it*

Love mine and couldnt go back now. Plus lenses are readily available for either and they are quality made by quality people. Best sight I have shot


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

*Cj*

I would give my vote to copper john. It is a great site and you can litterally get the pins to zero gap. Plus if anything ever happens to it, the customer service there is great!!!! Good people there. If you get the cup for it while hunting too, you'll never have a problem with it.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Both are great sights, but my vote is for the Hogg-it. Very easy to make pin point adjustments.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hogg-It hands down. Not even a close second.


----------



## cachehunter17 (Dec 15, 2004)

Nuther vote for the hogg it, i tripped on a rock (don't laugh) and fell on my bow the other day shooting 3D, almost cried, the sight took the brunt of the fall. Got up, brushed myself off, and the sight shot fine the rest of the targets, nuthin better!


----------



## Salt Grass Mama (Jul 9, 2004)

I haven't shot the Hogg-It, but I have the Copper John Dead Nuts Pro and I 'm not crazy about it. The adjustment screws come loose way too easy. and if you are shooting lower draw weights it is a hard to get all 5 pins in.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Hogg-It know body makes a better sight. As for your choice in pin number, how much gaping do you prefer?


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I've owned both and I'll stick with the Hoggit. Cachehunter17 I'm not laughing at you I'm laughing with you. I had the same thing happen to me a few weeks ago. I was alot worse off than my Hoggit.


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

*blue thunder*

Another vote for the hogg-it.


----------



## Doug Brisbane (Jun 22, 2003)

*HTM hunting site.*

I can't believe that no one of the post recommended the HTM hunting sight. If you haven't made a decision be sure to look at the HTM. This is a high quality piece of equipment that has more features than any of the other sights mentioned. Take a look if you want the best than be sure that you look at all of the information.

Good Luck 

[email protected] Toll Free 877-486-6224


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

*hoggit*

definately the hoggit, i had the hoggit sold it for a copper john for a copper john and sold it and bought another hoggit, whatever you do do not get the viper or extreme sights if your shooting over 280 and want every 5 yard settings for mbr cause you will not be able to get your pins close enough take it from somebody that has tried it, the hogg it is the way to go!


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

on what planet does a htm have more features than a hoggit ? hoggit has choce of 2 pin guard sizes .can run a lens .5 0r 7 pins .second and third axis. micro adjust horiz . and vert. milled out of 3 pound billet of aluminium. fiber optic aluminum or tritium pins. milled sunshade . center wire ,one of the best options. life time warranty adjustable site radius . no comparison.......


----------



## 4snshine (Feb 6, 2005)

*hoggit*

i had the cj pro3 did'nt like it, bought the hoggit deffinatly a better sight and worth the money,just wish i whould've bought the hoggit first!


----------



## cachehunter17 (Dec 15, 2004)

I have the 2" pin guard on my hoggit, I'm just a poor high schooler, saved up my milkin' checks to buy the sight, not one bit of buyers remorse here, THE BEST sight for shootin bowhunter class. It sucked to fall on it, but as long as the screws are tight, everything stays the same, still, I almost cried, sick feelin, Ohio Moose knows :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

phatbowman1 said:


> definately the hoggit, i had the hoggit sold it for a copper john for a copper john and sold it and bought another hoggit, whatever you do do not get the viper or extreme sights if your shooting over 280 and want every 5 yard settings for mbr cause you will not be able to get your pins close enough take it from somebody that has tried it, the hogg it is the way to go!


My bow is shooting 320 fps at 70# with a 362 grain arrow. My purpose for switching sights is to get a longer sight bar to try and get some pin gap. Given this should I get the small or larger pin guard?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Goin' Hoggin*

I just placed my order for a Spot Hogg Hogg-it 0.019 pins and the small pin guard. Thanks to all for your input. All the sights recommended were looked into, but I went with the Hogg-it for the micro-adjust pins and AT majority. Thanks again


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

You wont be disappointed. I have two Hogg Its and a Real Deal and also have a Dead Nuts Pro III. The Pro III is cheaper priced but the pins do not align in a straight line and a few other things I'm not crazy about. No micro adjust whatsoever on it. But a decent sight for what it costs.

But there is no comparison to Spot Hogg products.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

keep in mind, copper john is set to release a new micro-adjust pin sight this summer. after seeing the quality of the engineering on their a.n.t.s. sight, i believe this new sight will rival the hoggit in feature and quality. might be worth the wait. for now, buy a used dead nuts.

my 2cents


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

avid3d said:


> keep in mind, copper john is set to release a new micro-adjust pin sight this summer. after seeing the quality of the engineering on their a.n.t.s. sight, i believe this new sight will rival the hoggit in feature and quality. might be worth the wait. for now, buy a used dead nuts.
> 
> my 2cents


It's funny you say that, because I just sold my Dead Nuts Pro and Hunter because I ordered the Hogg-it. I am looking forward to seeing the new Copper John sight though.


----------



## Doug Brisbane (Jun 22, 2003)

sean said:


> on what planet does a htm have more features than a hoggit ? hoggit has choce of 2 pin guard sizes .can run a lens .5 0r 7 pins .second and third axis. micro adjust horiz . and vert. milled out of 3 pound billet of aluminium. fiber optic aluminum or tritium pins. milled sunshade . center wire ,one of the best options. life time warranty adjustable site radius . no comparison.......


Being from this planet I hope that you will understand what I am about to tell you. The HTM has all adjustments that are necessary and if you would like to bring your spot hog sight to the HTM boothe at one of the national shoots, I will be glad to liook at it and compare it to many other sights on the market. At many of the shoots I have checked the third axis and level on all kinds of sights and the HTM sight is made so that no adjustment is necessary and when it is done it is a permanent adjustment. Our bowvice is one that will tell anyone where the sight is for level and 3rd axis and fourth axis if if you believe in fourth axis.. If you are happy with the sight that you are shooting then there is no reason for you to nock anyone elses sight untlil you have been educated, the original post wanted to know about SOME different sights as I read it and that was what my reply was. To answer your last statement you are right, there is no comparison the HTM will stand on its own and you will see very few of them for resale.


----------



## bowdoodler (Feb 9, 2005)

Doc said:


> My bow is shooting 320 fps at 70# with a 362 grain arrow. My purpose for switching sights is to get a longer sight bar to try and get some pin gap. Given this should I get the small or larger pin guard?


if your getting a longer sight bar i would think a larger housing?


----------



## kg*archery (Jan 18, 2005)

Just ordered a hogg it have been shooting the spott hogg real deal but also wanted to get more pin gap so looking for something with a longer sight bar and hope the hogg will be the trick.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*hogg-it*

Only down side to the hogg-it is cost but once you decide to put the money down you wont' feel like you overpaid. It is worth the extra $$.


----------



## Forks_Archer (Mar 22, 2005)

do yourself a favor before you buy check out Sword Accu-Sight :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoytdude032 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Copper John*

I would get the copper john dead nuts pro 3's. you have a 3rd axis and the adjust ability is great!!!


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

I've had both and now I shoot Viper on both of my bows. Nothing gets loose and you can get a lens kit very easily if you want. Cheaper than the Hogg it too


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

I have had both and I still own the Hoggit


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hogg it vs. CJ*

I have used both sights and they are quality sights, but if you look at the workmanship that goes into the sword accu-sight it will not be a hard decision for you. I would check all avenues before spending your hard earned dollars. The sword is my choice.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Where can you buy a Sword sight? Don't think I've seen one of late.


----------



## Forks_Archer (Mar 22, 2005)

*sword Accu-Sight*

give Danny or channey a call at606-666-7612 they can get you in touch with a distributor in your area :thumbs_up


----------

